# Kein Netzwerk auf neuem Rechner mit Windows 10



## Jokerius (1. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen Rechner komplett neu zusammen gebaut. Betriebssystem ist Windows 10. Der Netzwerkanschluss ist auf dem Motherboard ASRock-Z97-Anniversary-Edition.

Mein Problem ist die Verbindung zum Internet, oder anscheinend zu einem Netzwerk insgesamt.

Wenn ich eine Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen will, kommt ein Fehler 651.
Wenn ich im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter auf Probleme beheben gehe, kommt am Schluß als nicht behobenes Problem '"Ethernet" verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration'.

ipconfig gibt folgendes aus:
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-FOAE7K8
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : D0-50-99-5A-22-15
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

C:\Users\Dirk>

Bis jetzt unternommene Maßnahmen:
LAN-Treiber mehrfach entfernt und neu installiert.
Für Fehler 651 wurde für Windows 7 und 8 auf eine fehlerhafte Datei "raspppoe.sys" hingewiesen, die man gegen ein alte von Vista austauschen sollte. Hier verwehrt mir TrustedInstaller den Zugriff, so dass ich hier auch nicht weiter kam.

Internet und Kabelmodem funktionieren, da ich hier gerade mit meinem alten Rechner ohne Problem im Internet bin. Es wurde nur das Netzwerkkabel von einem Rechner in den anderen gesteckt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## biosmanager (1. August 2015)

Ja, Windows 10 schein Probleme mit der ganzen Netzwerk-Geschichte zu haben. Wenn noch nicht geschehen, hol dir mal den aktuellsten Treiber für dein Board und schau, ob das was bringt.
Zu dem Fehler 651 und der raspppoe.sys: Ändere in den Eigenschaften dieser Datei, dass sie dir gehört und nicht dem TrustedInstaller. Dann kannst du sie verändern. Ob das mit aktivierter UAC geht, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten halt mal kurz abschalten.


----------



## Jokerius (1. August 2015)

Aktuellen Treiber habe ich nochmal frisch von ASRock > Z97 Anniversary heruntegeladen und installiert. Leider gab es keine Änderung. 

Bin leicht verzweifelt.


----------



## onliner (1. August 2015)

Hi,

öffne mal die Kommand-Box

Start-cmd und gibts die befehle ein nacheinander

ipconfig /flushdns (DNS Cache wird geleert)
ipconfig /release (Netz wird gtrennt)
ipconfig /renew (beziehst neu IP) (sofern du hier kein 169er IP bekommst ist es ok)


----------



## Jokerius (1. August 2015)

Ich habe es ausprobiert, schient aber nichts zu helfen. Aber vielleicht kann ja jemand aus den Ausgaben etwas genaueres erkennen. Ich habe inzwischen eine extra Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, um auszuschließen dass es nur an einem kaputten Onboard-Netzanschluss liegt. Deshalb habe ich es sicherheitshalber zweimal ausgeführt, einmal mit Netzkabel in jeder der Netzwerkbuchsen:

---ONBOARD---:

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Der DNS-Auflösungscache wurde geleert.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /release

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Es kann kein Vorgang auf Ethernet 2 ausgeführt werden, solange dessen Medium nicht
verbunden ist.

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::e05d:ce00:b3cb:8d53%2
   IPv4-Adresse (Auto. Konfiguration): 169.254.141.83
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunneladapter isatap.{010B483B-78A9-40FC-A636-0168958CF315}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /renew

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Es kann kein Vorgang auf Ethernet 2 ausgeführt werden, solange dessen Medium nicht
verbunden ist.
Beim Aktualisieren der Schnittstelle "Ethernet" ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: es kann keinen Verbindung mit dem DHCP-Server hergestellt werden. Anforderung wurde wegen Zeitüberschreitung abgebrochen.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-UL2JA1G
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : 14-CC-20-06-66-F4
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : D0-50-99-5A-22-15
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::e05d:ce00:b3cb:8d53%2(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse (Auto. Konfiguration): 169.254.141.83(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 47206553
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-4F-15-D2-D0-50-99-5A-22-15
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Tunneladapter isatap.{010B483B-78A9-40FC-A636-0168958CF315}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

C:\Users\Dirk>


---EXTRA NETZWERKKARTE---:

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Der DNS-Auflösungscache wurde geleert.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /release

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Es kann kein Vorgang auf Ethernet ausgeführt werden, solange dessen Medium nicht
verbunden ist.
Beim Freigeben der Schnittstelle Ethernet 2 ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Dem Endpunkt der Netzwerkverbindung ist noch keine Adresse zugeordnet.


C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /renew

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Es kann kein Vorgang auf Ethernet ausgeführt werden, solange dessen Medium nicht
verbunden ist.
Beim Aktualisieren der Schnittstelle "Ethernet 2" ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: es kann keinen Verbindung mit dem DHCP-Server hergestellt werden. Anforderung wurde wegen Zeitüberschreitung abgebrochen.

C:\Users\Dirk>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-UL2JA1G
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : D0-50-99-5A-22-15
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Ethernet-Adapter Ethernet 2:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : 14-CC-20-06-66-F4
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::59fc:eca6:bf9a:8a52%12(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse (Auto. Konfiguration): 169.254.138.82(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 68471840
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-4F-15-D2-D0-50-99-5A-22-15
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Tunneladapter isatap.{F2741901-5872-4683-A66A-4988BC10C7A9}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physische Adresse . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

C:\Users\Dirk>


----------



## Shmendrick (2. August 2015)

Für alle anderen mit dem Helfer kann eventuell das hier Helfen Windows 8: Fehler 651 beheben – so geht’s - CHIP


----------



## Jokerius (3. August 2015)

Mein Problem hat sich geklärt. 
Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier die Lösung:
Es war ein klassischer Fall von einfach mal das Kabelmodem vom Strom trennen, nach 10 Sekunden wieder anschließen, und dann lief es auch unter Windows 10.
Ich habe ein uraltes Kabelmodem "Motorola sb5101e" angeschlossen an die Antennenbuchse. Internet bekomme ich also über den Fernsehkabelanschluss. Anscheinend kann das Gerät nur eine IP-Nummer erzeugen, und wenn man ein anderes gerät anschließen will, klappt die automatische Erzeugung dieser IP-Nummer erst nach Reset des Modems.


----------

